

How to Work Remotely and Travel the World - JakeJorgovan
http://jake-jorgovan.com/blog/remote

======
Red_Tarsius
Thank you for sharing your experience! Reading your story, as well as many
others on HN, opened my eyes to this new, exciting possibility. It won't be
easy, but I'll try to do it.

I guess the hardest thing is to fully trust yourself. Other people are just
noise, as their opinions aren’t necessarily more backed up than yours. They
often have a unconscious secret agenda that doesn’t fully take into account
your well-being and the more someone is close to you, the more biased he/she
is. “Don’t take risks”, “Don’t leave this place”, “Don’t leave me”.

